# Impossibile vedere un mio DVD

## MajinJoko

ciao a tutti.

L'altra sera mi è stato regalato il dvd di un film, per essere precisi la versione con doppio dvd.

Ieri l'ho infilato nel mio portatile, un amd 64, ed ho tristemente constatato che mi è impossibile vederlo.

Da quel che posso capire, è un errore di css, sarei quindi ostacolato dalla protezione anticopia di cui il dvd è fornito.

Le libdvd le dovrei avere tutte:libdvdcss

libdvdread

lidvdplay

libdvdnav

Nessun player me lo mostra, ed ho provato:vlc

xine

gxine

totem

mplayer

gmplayer

giusto per fare un esempio, avviandolo con xine ottengo (in console): *Quote:*   

> $ xine
> 
> Questo è Xine (X11 gui) - un riproduttore video libero v0.99.4.
> 
> (c) 2000-2004 Il team di Xine.
> ...

 e in xine mi compare una finestra con l'errore: *Quote:*   

> The source can't be read. Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g.: not disc in drive). (Error reading NAV packet).

 Insospettito dall'avviso sui permessi (che dovrei avere, ho provato ad eseguirlo da root e ottengo il medesimo errore).

Così, per vederlo ho dovuto accendere il fisso con Windows e crearmi una copia sprotetta con DVDshrink..

Per curiosità, ho provato ad avviare il dvd di Vasco Rossi, comprato a Dicembre scorso, munito di una qualche protezione anticopia, e si vede senza alcun problema, con xine che in console mi da questo output: *Quote:*   

> $ xine
> 
> Questo è Xine (X11 gui) - un riproduttore video libero v0.99.4.
> 
> (c) 2000-2004 Il team di Xine.
> ...

 

Posso fare qualcosa per vedere il mio DVD, o mi rassegno a dovermelo guardare o su windows o qui in versione "pirata" (è il caso di dirlo   :Razz: ).

Grazie a chiunque mi aiuti,

buona giornata

----------

## Cazzantonio

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

mi sembrava più adatto qua   :Smile: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Hai già provato a cercare su internet se altri siti più specifici riportano notizie riguardanti tale titolo? Prova a cercar di scoprire qual è il tipo di protezione implementato nel dvd

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.
> 
> mi sembrava più adatto qua  

 

e pensare che prima l'avevo scritto qua, poi non l'ho postato pensando che tirando in ballo le librerie libdvd andasse meglio nel Forum italiano..

----------

## Ic3M4n

non è una versione pirata, tu l'originale ce l'hai. l'hai riversata su un'altro dvd senza le protezioni del css per poter avere una copia di backup e potertelo vedere.

ribadisco questa cosa solo perchè nel forum è vietato parlare di cose illegali, e come l'hai messa tu uno poteva interpretarla male.

----------

## MajinJoko

versione "pirata" perché si tratta di un film di pirati   :Wink:  era una battuta.. anche perché l'originale è qui in parte, visto che mi sta facendo disperare così tanto..

----------

## Kernel78

Come è stato detto più volte il forum risiede fisicamente su server americani e in america è considerato illegale crakkare una protezione anche se di qualcosa che si possiede.

Ergo questa discussione risulta illegale (quantomento in america) quindi potrebbe dare problemi al forum.

Fossi un moderatore prenderei provvedimenti immediati...

----------

## randomaze

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Come è stato detto più volte il forum risiede fisicamente su server americani e in america è considerato illegale crakkare una protezione anche se di qualcosa che si possiede.

 

Onestamente questo non lo ricordavo.... per adesso blocco il thread e cerco di indagare (se qualcuno ha delle fonti o dei link mi invii pure una mail o un pm, thx).

Edit: indagato... riapro il thread.

----------

## Biro

Xine mi dice che no ho i permessi per vedere i dvd che compro.

C'e' un altro lettore multimediale sotto linux per vedere i dvd o ci devo rinunciare?

PS non ho voglia ogni volta di farmi una copia in locale del contenuto del dvd.

PS2 libdvdcss  è installata, a volte mi fa vedere solo il menu' iniziale poi compaiono

molti msg di errore con i file .vob.

#@þ[@##@ (autocensura)

e li compro pure....

----------

## misterwine

Anche da utente root ti dice la stessa cosa?

Sotto gnome c'è totem (che ha supporto opzionale alle xine-lib), su kde c'è kaffeine... io utilizzo mplayer, che purtroppo mi sa che non ha ancora il supporto per il menu dei dvd (però non ne guardo quasi mai, dunque non ci faccio molto caso). Altri player cono vlc e ogle con la sua interfaccia ogle-gui (quest'ultimo mi sembra proprio unplayer esclusivo per dvd)...

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao,

io al tempo avevo aperto un post per lo stesso problema. Purtroppo fu chiuso e non potei aggiungere la soluzione.

Rimuovi la directory ~/.dvdcss ed esegui il tuo player.

Dovrebbe andare.

Se non va, l'estrema soluzione è settare la dvd-region del lettore dvd, poi cancellare ~/.dvdcss

Ciao!

----------

## Biro

directory rimossa, nulla  :Sad: 

mi da sempre lo stesso errore:

The source can't be read.

Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source

doesn't contain data (e.g.: not disc in drive).

(/***/dvd/VIDEO_TS/VTS_04_1.VOB)

PS mi viene il dubbio, non e' che si deve abilitare qualche flag particolare quando si compila xine per abilitare la decriptazione css?

Ora non ho tempo dopo controllo supporto decss.

Grazie per le risposte 

ciao gente

----------

## randomaze

Un problema analogo recente riguardava la localizzazione del lettore DVD.

Ovvero xine dava problemi fino a che l'utente ha localizzato il lettore come zone 2. Da allora in poi tutto bene.

Potrebbe essere il tuo caso?

----------

## MajinJoko

@randomaze

credo tu ti riferisca alla mia discussione. attendevo un tuo avviso per riaprirla e concluderla con la soluzione..

@biro

ma il tuo utente rientra nei gruppi corretti? hai dato un'occhiata a /etc/group ?

----------

## randomaze

 *MajinJoko wrote:*   

> @randomaze
> 
> credo tu ti riferisca alla mia discussione. attendevo un tuo avviso per riaprirla e concluderla con la soluzione..

 

 :Embarassed:   Mea culpa   :Embarassed: 

Il tuo thread  :Wink: 

----------

## Biro

penso di essere nei gruppi giusti,

lo stesso msg di errore me lo da' anche da root

con i dvd non protetti non ho problemi

----------

## MajinJoko

allora io ti direi di localizzarlo.

per farlo puoi usare regionset, lo trovi anche in portage.

mentre esegui l'operazione devi avere un dvd originale inserito nel lettore.

non è niente di ché, ma presta attenzione all'operazione.

Infine, quando l'hai localizzato, cancella la cartella /.dvdcss e prova.

Il mio thread era: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-501266.html

e come puoi vedere l'errore è lo stesso.

Ciao!

----------

## Biro

 :Sad:  ho fatto come mi suggerivi:

 //regionset /dev/hdd 2

regionset version 0.1 -- reads/sets region code on DVD drives

Current Region Code settings:

RPC Phase: II

type: SET

vendor resets available: 4

user controlled changes resets available: 4

drive plays discs from region(s): 2, mask=0xFD

Would you like to change the region setting of your drive? [y/n]:y

Enter the new region number for your drive [1..8]:2

New mask: 0xFFFFFFFD, correct? [y/n]:y

Region code set successfully!

Ma continuo a non vedere i dvd, e mi da lo stesso errore di sempre..

Grazie per la risposta

Ciao gente

----------

## MajinJoko

cavolo, mi dispiace, ero sicuro tu potessi risolvere in questo modo..

----------

## Biro

Leggendo il tuo precedente post mi sono accorto di non aver installato

alcune librerie:

libdvdread  libdvdplay  libdvdnav

Poi ho installato anche ogle che ha un supporto migliore per i menù dei

dvd-video, rispetto a xine.

Ora funziona tutto correttamnte.

Penso che di base quando si installa xine-ui, emerge non mette tutte le 

libreirie legate alla riproduzione dei dvd-video.

Ricordo che è prima di tutto è necessario installare libdvdcss, per 

vedere i dvd-video criptati....

Grazie dell'aiuto

Ciao gente.

----------

## MajinJoko

ciao,

io quelle librerie non le ho mai emerse "volontariamente", me le sono trovate installate.

Potresti dirmi cosa ti restituisce "emerge -pv xine"?

Ariciao

----------

## randomaze

Ho fatto il merge dei thread di MajinJoko e Biro.

Per quanto riguarda le librerie, potrebbe essere un problema di USE, come fa notare MajinJoko. Quello che non mi é chiaro é se adesso Biro il DVD lo vede solo con ogle o anche con xine.

----------

## Biro

emerge -pv xine-ui

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/xine-ui-0.99.4-r5  USE="X ncurses nls readline -aalib -curl -libcaca -lirc -vdr" 0 kB

emerge -pv ogle   

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ogle-0.9.2-r1  USE="alsa mmx oss xv (-altivec)" 0 kB

Con xine i menu' dei dvd non sono interattivi, cioè ci passo sopra il cursore del mouse ma nulla cambiae non posso "cliccarli", co ogle tutto ok

ciao gente

----------

## nick_spacca

È meglio se posti il risultato di:

```
emerge -pv xine-lib
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

@Biro: adesso con xine-ui sei riuscito a vedere il DVD (con i menù non interattivi, ovviamente) ?

Mi sorge il dubbio che il problema di xine-ui sia che senza media-libs/libdvdread non riesca a leggere i DVD, neanche tramite le funzionalità di xine-lib. Strano perchè nella documentazione di xine questo non viene scritto:

http://xinehq.de/index.php/faq#AEN229:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DVD Playback with xine
> 
> How do I play back DVDs with xine?
> ...

 

Mah...  :Question: 

----------

## Biro

emerge -pv xine-lib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r2  USE="X alsa asf dvd ipv6 mng mp3%* nls opengl oss sdl vorbis win32codecs xv xvmc -a52 -aac -aalib (-altivec) -arts -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -flac -gnome -imagemagick -libcaca -modplug -samba -speex -theora -v4l -vcd -vidix -xinerama (-mad%*)" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia -i810 -via" 22 kB 

Allora con xine ora vedo i dvd-video senza msg di errore, ma come carica il menu' non posso cliccare sulle vari opzioni, se gli dico di "caricare" direttamente il file.vob vedo il capitolo.. o il film per intero.

CIao gente

PS*  

media-libs/xine-lib

      Latest version available: 1.1.2-r2

      Latest version installed: 1.1.2-r2

----------

